# Looking for a bit of advice (job)



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey.

[Bit of a moan in here aswell]

I'll be honest I'm stuck in a sh*tty deadend job delivering pizza's doing less than ten hours a week, I've been there for nearly five years doing all roles and I only get a long with a few people there now.

I'm 22 and thinking of going back to college and doing spray painting (automotive) My interest in cars only started about a year ago so I never thought of this path during school. I've been to college before and got a few computing degrees but never used them.

I've also been trying to get a new deadend job just so I can get full time hours doing something with better people regardless of the type of work but it's hard atm.

I really don't want to do a deadend job but I feel as if my new interest in cars started a bit too late for a career?

What would you do?

Cheers, Martin.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Your never to old, I joined the army at 16 and stayed there for a good while after that I joined the cops and stayed for 11 years.

I quit the cops 15th of march this year and setup Flawless, Im 41.

Im now enjoying life and loving everyday at work.

I have a big contract with a firm that has 2 DB9's, 2 Porsche, 3 Range Rovers, 1 Maserati and about 5 Astras all new. The thing they ask me the most is when am I going to start doing alloy wheel refurbs, they get the wheels scuffed every week and at £50 a wheel to fix its a good earner.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> I feel as if my new interest in cars started a bit too late for a career?


You're only 22 for heaven's sake!! All being well, you have *43 years* of work ahead of you and only 5 behind you.

You know what to do.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

You only set-up Flawless on 15th March this year?! You sound like you're doing very well for yourself! Well done! I'd love to be in your position. That is my ultimate goal. I've yet to gain the skills and experience though. And also raise the funds! lol

It's very inspiring to see how well you can do in this game. BRAVO :thumb:


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Like anything, you only get out of it what you put in.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Have you been doing valeting and detailing for a while on the side or something?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Like everyones said fella, i'm also 22 in a dead end job, but i've got a Mortgage & a son to support, so cant just leave willy nilly.

If i was you, follow your dream - I'm desperate to get into the fire service and have done everything possible to get there.

If the bodyshop Course doesnt come off, i'd strongly recommend joining the forces, even for a few years, Makes you a better person and alot more employable as they know you can take orders, respect etc. 

This is what i wish i had done. Good luck getting out anyway, i know what it feels like to be stuck somewhere you hate!


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooleygan said:


> Have you been doing valeting and detailing for a while on the side or something?


Been doing cars for a while but never got paid usually family and friends etc



davies20 said:


> Like everyones said fella, i'm also 22 in a dead end job, but i've got a Mortgage & a son to support, so cant just leave willy nilly.
> 
> If i was you, follow your dream - I'm desperate to get into the fire service and have done everything possible to get there.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with davies20 follow your dream, forces is always a good idea, pardon the cliche but made me the man I am today.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Flawless said:


> Been doing cars for a while but never got paid usually family and friends etc
> 
> *Totally agree with davies20 follow your dream, forces is always a good idea, pardon the cliche but made me the man I am today.*


This is exactly what i meant, if i could join the RAF now i would do it.

1, because the fire service/ police would love it
2, it does make you a better person

Asthma is stopping me 

so dont let CHANGE stop you!

Live the dream though fella....Live the dream


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Cheers for the replys.

I was planning on applying for the police force but as my son was just over a year old and they were recruiting heavily here and faster than usual I decided not to as I'd have to be away for 3 months but I didn't want to miss growing up as I don't want anymore kids. :lol:

That's a very nice contract you've got going there, I wish I could go to work and enjoy it :thumb:

If you get into the fire service, imagine the foam you could get if you made the lance fit the hose :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

martin_hdi said:


> cheers for the replys.
> 
> I was planning on applying for the police force but as my son was just over a year old and they were recruiting heavily here and faster than usual i decided not to as i'd have to be away for 3 months but i didn't want to miss growing up as i don't want anymore kids. :lol:
> 
> ...


pmsl!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

why not put a cv together and stick it on here www.cv-library.co.uk. I work offshore for six weeks at a time so when I'm home I get loads of calls for casual work and filling in jobs it'll mean you get around and meet different people/company's which could lead to a better job. Try doing voluntary work as that can be so rewarding and also looks good on a cv and it changes your outlook.

I would suggest the forces as well but due to budget cuts etc they are making people redundant so it might prove difficult to get in. I served 13yrs and then went to work offshore when I was 39 so it's never to late


----------

